# [Solved] Audio cuts out whenever it so desires lol



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi guys n gals,
okay after my last little epic (thanks AcaCandy and pvc9  )...which would be marked solved except I dont know how to do that.... heres the situation as it stands now.

I have the very latest soundcard/video drivers/BIOS installed all direct from the motherboard manufacturer and compliant with installed hardware. I start up my computer, sometimes the windows wav just stops. Sometimes when I'm playing a song, the sound just stops. System wide. No sound on anything and nothing I can do brings it back other than a reboot. However, sometimes it just pops back up itself.

Checked speaker cables...plugged in ok. Checked device manager, no reported conflicts. Checked multimedia tab and volume control...soundcard is listed as it should be ie use this...map thru this.

My IRQs at the moment are listed as (msinfo32)
0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
5	Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller
5	Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
10	MPU-401 Compatible
11	Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver
11	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary Ultra ATA Controller
14	Intel 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller
15	Secondary Ultra ATA Controller
15	Intel 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller


I have tried disabling the modem and the conexant pci modem enumerator on the current hardware profile....no difference. No conflicts are reported in Device Manager and yet Sisoft Sandra reports that
Game Compatible Device (emulated) (Wave Out 1) 
Game Compatible Device (emulated) (Wave In 1)
Voice Modem Wave #00 Line (emulated) (Wave Out 2)
all show errors of 'Resources already allocated'

note that those errors disappear if I disable the modem and conexant pci modem enumerator, but the sound problem doesnt.

I think thats everything I know at the moment; which as ever isnt much lol

Any ideas?
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You have a little more going on with IRQ 5 than looks copacetic to me. What I'd suggest is that you disable the com1 and com2 ports through the BIOS to free up those IRQs.

To enter the BIOS, you must watch the first information displayed on the boot screen to see what key to press. Often it is the del key.

Look for an option to disable onboard serial (com) ports. In my Award BIOS this is found on the Integrated Peripherals page. Note the current settings in case you need to restore them. They are changed simply by selecting the entry and using +/- or pgup/pgdn keys to toggle. Return to the main page and exit with saving.

See the attachment for a picture of how it looks in an Award BIOS

Repost your IRQs after doing this; and if necessary also post your startup applications in case that may be a conflict issue: Start>Run, enter msinfo32 and click on Software Environment and Startup Programs; then click Edit>Select All>Edit>Copy and paste the copied text in a reply.


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

ok...i;m gonna do that but listen to this...and i've been out for a drink with my friends...puter wont let me start up msn messenger
this is like well crazy
double clicked EIGHT times so far...nothing...i'm sorry but i aint been home for seven months tonight was a party
whats going on?
Thanks
Be_Daz_led


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

answers himself...post sober then we can underrstand it

but srioulsy guys...i gotta talk to my girlfriend...just rebooted and it wont let me connect to msn


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It's probably for your own good, your computer may know best


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

lol you may have been right...i THINK i was in a great mood but i can't really remember much of last night hehe

Anyway...after disabling com1 and com2 IRQ's are
0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
3	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
4	(free)
5	SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
5	Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller
5	Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
10	MPU-401 Compatible
11	Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary Ultra ATA Controller
14	Intel 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller
15	Secondary Ultra ATA Controller
15	Intel 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller

from startup
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe"
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
LoadQM	Registry (Machine Run)	loadqm.exe
FileScan	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYSTEM SAFE GOLD\FileScan.exe
QuickTime Task	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
TkBellExe	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\evntsvc.exe -osboot
mdac_runonce	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe
Machine Debug Manager	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
Explorer	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\EXPLORER.EXE
IgfxTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\igfxtray.exe
HotKeysCmds	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hkcmd.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe

after using computer for 10 minutes today...sound cut out again even after disabling com1, com2.

Appreciate your help rog 

Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led

Edit : Addendum...just as an observational comment...it seems to cut out at times of high processor usage or low memory.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well that cleaned up IRQ11 a bit but you still have some sharing on 5 that may or may not be an issue. We can get back to that later as I see something that definitely is not copacetic in your startups:

Explorer Registry (Machine Run) C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\EXPLORER.EXE

Explorer.exe does NOT load from c:\windows\system

And there should be NO entry for it in msconfig; it loads automatically from c:\windows. Verify that you have a copy there, then...

Do this, click start>run, enter *msconfig* and look for that Explorer entry under the Startup tab. UNcheck it and reboot. Go back and verify that it remained unchecked.

We can delete the registry call later.

>> while your in msconfig, uncheck the following two items as well:

mdac_runonce Registry (Machine Run) C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\runonce.exe

Machine Debug Manager Registry (Machine Run) C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE

Also, click start>run, enter *system.ini* so that it opens in Notepad. Verify that under the boot header you have the entry:

shell=explorer.exe

and there is nothing else on that line. If there is, modify it to read only as above and save the file.

I'll be back later this afternoon to see how your're doing.


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Thanks for the help again rog. Bloomin clear instructions too. lol

Done that, shell=explorer.exe was there and as stated.

The problem is DEFINTELY consistent with low machine resources...just started IE up, reaplayer and my program and the sound was running fine until realplayer was loaded then cut out. But its not specifically any of those progs cos as stated, its a random thing.
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, let's do little tidying up and further troubleshooting on the software side before trying to muck further with IRQs.

We don't want that Explorer.exe being re-enabled so we should really delete it from the registry.

Click Start>Run, enter *regedit* and click in order:

+Hkey_Local_Machine
+Software
+Microsoft
+Windows
+CurrentVersion
RUN-

>> Run- is where disabled items in msconfig can be found. Look in the Right Hand Pane for

Explorer Registry (Machine Run) C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\EXPLORER.EXE

... and Right Click on that and Delete it. As far as I'm concerned you could do the same for MDAC, (which I believe should have disappeared after installing those components and MDM, which you may find getting re-enabled anyway.)

Once you've done that, go back to Msconfig > Startup

and uncheck the following also:

>> Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders

>> TaskMonitor

>> LoadQM

>> FileScan ( I know, you probably like this, but it's an "unknown as far as resource usage is concerned and we need to test)

>> IgfxTray

>> SchedulingAgent

>> QuickTime Task

... You will see a few less icons in your System Tray after doing this and rebooting, but most of those applications can be run on an as needed basis from the Start Menu or the Control Panel.

After rebooting, you can also locate Explorer.exe in C:\Windows\System and delete it. Remember, it MUST be the one in the Windows\*System* directory, NOT Windows itself, or you won't be back to complain for a while!! Make sure you do have one in Windows, I'm not sure if having one in System would act as a substitute if the normal one were moved or removed. (This almost certainly was a "trojan" file of some kind)

With this minimum configuration, if you continue to have problems, we know IRQ conflicts seem worth pursuing. The problem is, that I will have to suggest procedures that I have had no occasion to use myself, such as disabling PCI steering.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q182628&


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi rog 
thanks for getting back to me on this. Carried out your instructions...the only thing is there wasnt an explorer.exe file in windows/system. There's one in windows...but not system.
Tested the puter for about ten minutes before the sound cut off again...read up on that article you posted and that sounds like it could be good...if this IRQ conflict problem is the issue that should resolve it. I hope. lol.
Will await your further instructions.
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, I'm not really confident of a solution there, but it is worth trying as it is a Windows level switch. Mine happens to be disabled by default with no option to enable. Something about BIOS routing errors. I've never tried to "fix" it since nothing appears broken.

Give it a try.

The next level would be to look at your BIOS options for managing IRQs. This particular method I have not used or personally investigated, but if you want to give it a go, here is a pictorial link:

http://216.194.77.210/irq.shtml

What I would be trying to do is get the Conexant Modem enumerator to a free IRQ such as 9.

5 Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Thanks rog...will try those...its 2:56am here now so I'm off to bed. Again thanks for all your help, will not be on tomorrow til after 6pm (GMT) cos during the day the net costs money here in Ireland.
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Good luck; if you try the BIOS changes and they cause any worse problems you should be able to reverse them; you can even go back to square one by reloading the defaults if necessary.


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi again 
well, I disabled IRQ steering in device manager, then went into BIOS (its Award BIOS extension 2.0) looked into the WHOLE section and found something to disable ESCD (didnt write it down, silly of me) which enabled IRQ option...listed my IRQs but the only two options available on that were PCI/PnP or Legacy ISA...nothing or no mention of being able to move the conexant item around. I tried doing that manually thru windows and it came up with 'This device cannot be moved'.
The problem persists  but so does the hope  lol
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led

Edit : Rog, I recall you saying you had an Award BIOS too...does your system perform the memory check on boot up every time...cos mine doesnt...sometimes skips that part. Dunno if its relevant but thought I'd ask in case it might be.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How much ram do you have?


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi AcaCandy...seems like I have constant problems huh? lol
64mb
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

My bet is on more ram.......

You just aren't going to be able to run all those programs at the same time.........


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi again,
thing is AcaCandy...with the problems I had before (that you and pvc9 helped me out with) ...I could run several instances of IE, chess, VB the works and all would be fine...sure the computer hung every time I ran my VB app but...like whats happening now...even on booting up sometimes the sound cuts right out from startup. I havent reduced my RAM...all I've done is gotten the newest drivers. If it is indeed a RAM problem then I'll have a look in my piggy bank and knock a few of my teeth out so the tooth fairy might help me...but my puter worked fine for a whole 18 months...only way I even realised I had out of date drivers was bcos of the input I got from you and pvc9 in helping me sort out my app problem.
Its weird.
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Did you pare down that msconfig startup list?

When the sound starts to give you problems, right click on my computer, properties, performance. Where's your resources?

Another 64 megs of ram (I'm assuming your system can handle that much more) shouldn't set you back that much $.


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi 
at the moment I'm running one IE window, MIRC, and msn messenger...resources state 77% free.
I'll look into the RAM tomorrow see how much it would cost if thats my only option. Still dont understand though...if it was a RAM/resources thing wouldnt the sound come back when the free resources went back up that high? I appreciate your time and input on this AcaCandy, thankyou.
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you sure the programs are giving back all the resources? Especially the one problem program we were working with?


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi again,
checked my VB app for memory leaks and it has none. But thats not even coming into the equation most times...not even getting the chance to run that before sound cuts out...and my startup items are like COMPLETELY low as Rog recommended.
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hmmm, I'm trying to compare your IRQs from before to how they are now.

I see you've got a new controller entry that popped up 5...... 

Disable this in the device manager........

10 MPU-401 Compatible 


I'd still like to see the sound by itself.

Did we talk about moving the modem to another slot? Or is that possible?


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi again,
On the modem/slot issue...i really wouldnt know AcaCandy.
IRQ's after disabling MPU-401 compatible
0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
3	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
4	(free)
5	SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
5	Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller
5	Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
11	Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary Ultra ATA Controller
14	Intel 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller
15	Secondary Ultra ATA Controller
15	Intel 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller

Edit : As an aside, one funny but welcome thing thats happened out of all this...i'm on 56k dial-up...my max download speed ever was 4k...i now regularly get 5.9k lol
Aint computers the weirdest?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Dang, nothing moved to 10......can you try to see if anything else will grab 10? or 4 or 9 for the matter......I'm not sure if you've noticed, sometimes, they don't grab the same numbers. On one machine I have, if I don't install certain things first, I always end up with a conflict and end up starting over


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi again,
been trying multiple combinations of uninstalling/reinstalling devices to see if I could get anything to grab either 4 9 or 10, nothing moved to them. Couldnt move either soundcard or modem from 5  but I notice we've lost all but one of the instances of IRQ Holder for PCI Steering now?

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
4	(free)
5	SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
5	Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller
5	Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
11	Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary Ultra ATA Controller
14	Intel 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller
15	Secondary Ultra ATA Controller
15	Intel 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller

Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You scared me, I thought I made you blow up the computer  

The Steering thing, don't worry about that, if nothing is sharing, it sometimes doesn't show up on that IRQ number.

Just for fun, try disabling these two items (of course the modem won't work for now) and then try running multiple programs, especially the problem one while using the sound card.

5 Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller (this shouldn't hurt since it wasn't even appearing in our last thread)
5 Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

[email protected] you...the only way thats gonna happen ie i kill the computer is if i see a button and think whoooo havent pressed that one before lets see what it does. 

will do that and get back after reboot/test...erm your instructions not me pressing the button lol
Thanks again,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi again,
got back quicker this time so as not to repeat the last scare lol
Disabled both of them no difference. After rebooted sound was there...cut out when i switched between windows. But like thats not even a constant. This is SO bewildering.
Thanks,
Be_Dazz_led

I've reinitiated the two items from our last post.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, I don't know what else to try except a hammer 

Maybe someone else will have some ideas.......


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

[email protected] which IRQ do I apply it to and does it have to be a compatible hammer or will just any old one do?
Brb after I've tried that.


Thanks EVER so much AcaCandy...as ever you've been a star 
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

Hi guys n gals,
well at least now I definitely know what it is. Part of the problem was in between me trying but not really knowing what was DEFINITELY causing the problem was that I kept on uninstalling things then letting windows reinstall them finding the driver for me. Big no no there...windows put the wrong drivers back for graphics card. So I fixed that...booted up...same problem. So then I decided that I'd do a complete removal of the modem rather than just making it inactive in hardware profile....after testing for one whole hour...constantly and i mean constantly opening closing apps/games/multimedia everything the sound stayed constant.
So it is the modem...I found a web page that told me that sometimes the Wave Device for Voice Modem could fight with the soundcard and would win...funny thing is though after I reinstalled the correct graphics/chipset driver and then reinstalling the modem...the Wave Device for Voice Modem has been replaced by a 'newer' Conexant HCF RTAD Modem Serial Wave Device. The Voice thing has gone and isnt even listed in Device Manager anymore.

So, bottom line is its the Emulator sharing the Soundcard on 5. Now I can work this...all I do is boot...make sure the sound is there then uninstall the modem and keep working...when i need to use the internet i'll just reinstall it and expect my sound to disappear real soon after that. So its workable...but omg wouldnt it be so cool just to shift that nasty modem to IRQ 4 or 9? lol

Just an update anyways guys...it isnt solved and the reason it isnt is because I was stupid and didnt have the right drivers installed consistently so we were running round in circles. But its workable.

Thankyou all so much for your help and time 
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Seriously, pop the cover off and see if you can move that modem!!



Oh, and don't touch anything, ground yourself, take your shoes off, don't be on carpeting.......don't want you to blow anything up at this point


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

I would...but it...I'm a TOTAL clux when it comes to the physical world...I think in absence of a IRQ shift I'll just use this workaround AcaCandy. Seriously...I'd probably kill the bloomin thing lol
Cheers,
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

But, but, but, we're soooooooo close ------- can't ya at least take a look to see if it's in a slot and CAN be moved????????

 I hate to lose.


and worse yet, not a man, a MACHINE!


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

lmao  tell ya what...i'll do it...cos I feel your pain there lol
Hopefully thats all the pain I'll feel...now...no shoes...no carper...rubber gloves...
I'll be back in a while 
Be_Dazz_led


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

WHEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HURRRRAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

it didnt work 

Current IRQ's
0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
5	Intel(r) 82801AA SMBus Controller
5	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	(free)
10	MPU-401 Compatible
11	Intel(R) 82810 Graphics Controller
11	Intel 82801AA USB Universal Host Controller
11	Conexant PCI Modem Enumerator
11	IRQ Holder for PCI Steering
12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary Ultra ATA Controller
14	Intel 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller
15	Secondary Ultra ATA Controller
15	Intel 82801AA Ultra ATA Controller


lol...nope it worked. I am SO bad at taking things apart and putting them back together again, and this case is built like fort knox...seems the makers want u to do anything BUT get into it.


The modem and video card dont seem to mind living together at all 

When I finally got in there there were two other slots next to the modem so I moved it to one of them, and the sound now works WONDERFULLYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!

Thankyou all of you...the three of you were amazing. Rollin'Rog, pvc9 and AcaCandy...as ever your support and patience got me thru a problem that only an idiot of my magnitude could have created in the first place.

I can only say...well I can only say thankyou. And AcaCandy...I hope I NEVER have to do that again lol

And erm...mark this one as 'SOLVED' one of ya please?

YAYYYYYYY!


Be_Dazz_led


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Happy to...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

All my hard work, and Rog gets to mark it solved  

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

I'm too happy for ya!

She's thinking, thank god he didn't blow anything up


----------



## Be_Dazz_led (Sep 12, 1999)

he's thinking thank God I didnt blow up anyone

lol

I hung around so I could thank you almost real time...just saw your post there. AcaCandy...u know u know 
Thanks ever so much
Be_Dazz_led

My computer is acting like its on steroids too....its like wheeeeeee fast


----------

